# Strawberry Melomel



## Waldo (Dec 19, 2007)

Started me a one gallon batch of Strawberry Melomel this morning using some of the honey Ramona gave me at Winestock. My recipe for this batch is as follows:


3-1/2 lbs. Honey


3 Tsp Malic Acid


1 Tsp Tartaric Acid


1/4 Tsp Tannin


3/4 Tsp Yeast Energizer


1/4 Tsp Pottasium Metabisulphite


Water to bring batch to 1-1/8 gallon


1 Pkg Montcharet Yeast


I dissolved the honey in hot water along with everything else but the yeast. Added this to my 2 gallon primary fermenter along with 1/4 bag of the Strawberry F Pack I did not use on my Strawberry Riesling wine. Mixed it all up well, let it cool to 75 degrees while I searched fervently for the lid to my fermenter. It has disappeared and looking for an alternative I spotted a lid off one of Kathys pots. It fit perfectly just inside the fermenter and even has a small hole for the gasses to escape from.









Checked SG and it was at 1.098. Will let it set overnight and pitch the yeast to it in the morning. Will probably make a good starter this evening, add a litttle of the must to it before going to bed and hope it acclimates to the must.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 19, 2007)

That looks and sounds good Waldo. Good use of what you have on hand. I would place a dish towel over the lid where the hole is to keep any little fruit flies out. One thing that I see that makes me nervous about this recipe is the 1/4 tsp K-Meta in a one gallon batch. Do you typically use that much in a one gallon batch? I use the 1/4 tsp for 6 gallons,so that would be 6 times as much. If it is sluggish taking off, let us know so anybody following can adjust the amount down. I'm probably overly sensitive here- just want to see that melomel turn out great!


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 19, 2007)

Waldo, that looks like it is going to be mighty fine melomel. I came back from Virginia last week with about 16 lbs of honey. Thinking about making a big batch of Ancient Orange and have it available for the Renaissance Festival next fall. I gave some to some people who go there and they loved it. Mead sells for $12.00 a glass there.....so maybe....Ican under cut that with pre-orders. We will see!!


Let me know how it is as you go along.....Ramona


----------



## Waldo (Dec 21, 2007)

The mead has a good strong fermentation in progress at a must temp of 74 degrees. There was a slight error in my post on the recipe appleman. It was 1/8 Tsp sulfite instead of 1/4 TSP.



*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh my mouth is watering..........................pause. I just had a big pause as I had to go get a replacemnt keyboard to finish up typing. I drooled so much the keyboard shorted out. Glad it was a typo and she got a perkin good there.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 22, 2007)

I was just thinking of making a strawberry melomel from the honey Ramona gave me as well. Strawberries are in season here I guess as the Uncle buys them right and left and then lets them go bad. I might use the next batch to make a couple gallons from some fresh berries. A strawberry/vanilla sounds interesting.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 22, 2007)

smurfe said:


> Strawberries are in season here I guess as the Uncle buys them right and left and then lets them go bad.




The only thing in season up here right now is SNOW AND COLD. That is an early season for Strawberries. I'm jealous






Of course, you would have a hard time driving next door to Whiteface or Stowe, etc. and going skiing!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 23, 2007)

Smurfe, I would guess that he is probably getting them from either Florida or California at this time of the year. I racked my melomel while ago at an SG of 1.002. 




I will let it finish fermenting and then add some of the red grape concentrate to it to add the color I want. This was atip from NW that worked great on my RJ's Strawberry/Riesling.


I had a batch of Almomds roasting while I was doing my racking on the Mead and then I spread them out on some buttered, wax paper and poured the Chocolate over them that had been slowly melting in my double boiler. I think this is going to make a great candy.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 23, 2007)

Don't you have elves there to help out with such chores? Homemade chocolate covered almonds- yummmmmm.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 23, 2007)

Waldo! You're killing me! I suppose I should go bake something...


----------



## Wade E (Dec 23, 2007)

Waldo, those loooooooooooook goooooooooooooood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harry (Dec 23, 2007)

Dang it Waldo now you got me slobbering


Harry


----------



## Waldo (Jan 2, 2008)

I racked and stabilized my Melomel






andadded a little Strawberry kicker to it with








Tastes pretty yummy..still a little hot but I think this may be a good one in about a year


----------

